# isfp always drawn to art!



## Luli (Mar 13, 2010)

i left law and found myself drawn to art. i've been painting as a hobby for around 5 years and am fascinated by figurative work. it is a real passion and i love faces and feel compelled to try and get them on canvas! i definitely prefer painting from life but find it hard to enjoy it unless i get to know the sitter first and feel in some way fascinated by them as individuals.
here are a few samples. i'm still struggling to find my style but enjoying the struggle.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 2, 2010)

Mein got!:shocked:


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

I love your expressive strokes :blushed:


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

That's incredible, your style reminds me of Lucian Freud, who I also like. Art from Law? WOW! That was worth the change, had you attempted Art before this change?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Shadows and three dimensional faces*

Perception and technical ability. I can't do it. It seems you have some N in your style. Unless, it is a clever illusion, you write like an INXP. Maybe, art is a slight regression. There is also a lot of T in the writing.

I am a writer and small publisher. I wish I had gone into law, but I did not have the right upbriging to fit in.

PS: I might need an illustrator one day. Technical illustration is more useful.


----------



## Luli (Mar 13, 2010)

thank you all so much for the positive comments. i really appreciate them. 
i love lucien freud. i prefer the approach that tries to bring out the subject's character in the paint strokes! prob why i like this site. i'm fascinated by human nature. law showed me human nature in all its guises from murderers to charismatic and narcissistic celebrities! the sad truth though was many of the people who practised it were the least interesting i have ever met! and being an isfp i was low on ambition!!! 
i loved drawing as a child but gave up art at 13 as my father said physics would be more useful.(it has been of course but what a choice to have to make. i was so much better at art!!) 
i did the odd sketch over the years and a few water colours but did not really have the time until 5 years ago when i picked up oils for the first time. i'm a beginner but i hope and plan to do this for the rest of my life. finding out my myers briggs type made me realise why i feel this way. 
thanks again for the encouragement.:happy:


edit; thanks perseus! i am a low 's' and 'p'. i think law honed my logic and ability to concentrate to the end of a task. i can wear the infj mask quite well! my feeling is high though and although i am also borderline introvert/ extrovert i definitely need my time alone and would go mad without it.
i have always loved writing as a means of expression but i have no talent for non fiction!! 
thank you for being so kind. :0)


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

I love your brush techniques. Please make something really pretty, like a garden or feminine portrait. You'll be great at it


----------



## Luli (Mar 13, 2010)

thank you becky! 
it's funny and i guess i haven't thought about it before but your comment made me realise that i do paint in a masculine way. i don't know why. i think i like bold expressive work and my influences are on the whole male painters. that said i love jenny saville who does huge scale figurative work. 
i have tried landscapes but i find i am always drawn back to faces and then i tend to see the pain and complexity in a character which makes painting beautiful women hard. i tend to de-beautify things!!! it makes a lot of people dislike what i do. i guess i'll never make it as a portrait painter! no one would ever pay me or put the result on the wall!!:laughing:


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful . The eyes and the bold strokes of color are amazing. This is what you are meant to do!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Luli said:


> thank you all so much for the positive comments. i really appreciate them.
> i love lucien freud. i prefer the approach that tries to bring out the subject's character in the paint strokes! prob why i like this site. i'm fascinated by human nature. law showed me human nature in all its guises from murderers to charismatic and narcissistic celebrities! the sad truth though was many of the people who practised it were the least interesting i have ever met! and being an isfp i was low on ambition!!!
> i loved drawing as a child but gave up art at 13 as my father said physics would be more useful.(it has been of course but what a choice to have to make. i was so much better at art!!)
> i did the odd sketch over the years and a few water colours but did not really have the time until 5 years ago when i picked up oils for the first time. i'm a beginner but i hope and plan to do this for the rest of my life. finding out my myers briggs type made me realise why i feel this way.
> ...




Interesting. No, absolutely, NO way you are an ISFP. I can recognise like minds with differing skills. You are High INTP. More later. I don't feel the urge to explain.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Interesting. No, absolutely, NO way you are an ISFP. I can recognise like minds with differing skills. You are High INTP. More later. I don't feel the urge to explain.




This morning, I am not sure. INFP is a possibility, but unlike INFPs I have come across. 

Try the *Paragon Learning Style Inventory
http://www.oswego.edu/plsi/16TYPE.htm*


I find this the most trustworthy test. It takes 20 minutes and requires pen and paper. 
​


----------



## Luli (Mar 13, 2010)

wow perseus you surprised me! 

i have just done your test and i had no idea which a and b represented which made it a fair test. it took me a while to find out! anyhoo my result was;

1st column; 3as, 9bs

2nd column; 7as 5bs

3rd column; 11as 1b

4th column; 5as 7bs

so it comes out isfp but balanced on s/n and p/j.

i wonder if the way i write is deceptive as it's been affected by my degree and law? also i guess the closeness of the s/n p/j categories confuses the issue. also i was raised in a very strong thinking environment where i had to suppress my feeling side and learn to be logical to survive!!

interesting though!


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Luli said:


> wow perseus you surprised me!
> 
> i have just done your test and i had no idea which a and b represented which made it a fair test. it took me a while to find out! anyhoo my result was;
> 
> ...




Extremely Lovable. 

I expect you changed from Law because your aptitude was not competitive. 

Please be careful.

The aesthete in you will know about the number of poor quality artist-types. Your writing style is very classy (from a small time editor).


----------



## Luli (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks perseus! i have my moments.:laughing:

i left law for many reasons. some of which i am only beginning to understand now. primarily it was a bad match for my personality. i found it stiffling, unremitting and souless. i ended up in a specialisation that chewed me up and spat me out and i did not have the will nor competitiveness to fight it out.
i need supportive, friendly environments but i was at a top firm, swimming with sharks. i had to wear a mask and suit of armour to cope. one day the mask fell off and suit of armour disappeared, not long after my boss told me i could go to the very top if i wanted to. but enough of that. now i paint. i love being alone or with a sitter. despite seeing the nadir of human nature i still love people, in small numbers!:happy:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Green Turtle*



Luli said:


> thanks perseus! i have my moments.:laughing:
> 
> i left law for many reasons. some of which i am only beginning to understand now. primarily it was a bad match for my personality. i found it stiffling, unremitting and souless. i ended up in a specialisation that chewed me up and spat me out and i did not have the will nor competitiveness to fight it out.
> i need supportive, friendly environments but i was at a top firm, swimming with sharks. i had to wear a mask and suit of armour to cope. one day the mask fell off and suit of armour disappeared, not long after my boss told me i could go to the very top if i wanted to. but enough of that. now i paint. i love being alone or with a sitter. despite seeing the nadir of human nature i still love people, in small numbers!:happy:


In the workplace I am a Green Turtle (INXP). Or I was until I got trampled over and the shell got completely broken. The only thing that can do this is a Jaguar. I like writing but this is introverted Peregrine Falcon. And I like small doses of people as long as they are not Bullies and Savage Dogs. But I am trying to get away from the Bullies, who are agents for Big Cats.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Those paintings are just amazing, and it looks like you have a great natural talent for painting.


----------



## littleboo (Apr 15, 2010)

wow i like your brushstrokes really!

did you take any art classes, btw? im too interested in art, but i do still hold my daily job. it is hard to make a living as an artist in my country though :/


----------



## Luli (Mar 13, 2010)

littleboo said:


> wow i like your brushstrokes really!
> 
> did you take any art classes, btw? im too interested in art, but i do still hold my daily job. it is hard to make a living as an artist in my country though :/


hi littleboo, sorry i've just seen this reply.thank you for thr kind comment. i take a class now but that has been it since i was 13 years old. what a waste of all those years. still there is a lot of truth that life experience makes your painting not lessons. ideally though it would have been good to have both!
i would like to see your paintings. please post some for us.:happy:


----------



## littleboo (Apr 15, 2010)

Luli said:


> hi littleboo, sorry i've just seen this reply.thank you for thr kind comment. i take a class now but that has been it since i was 13 years old. what a waste of all those years. still there is a lot of truth that life experience makes your painting not lessons. ideally though it would have been good to have both!
> i would like to see your paintings. please post some for us.:happy:


hi luli. i only did one or two acrylic and oil paintings. that also not a really good painting. so im kinda shy to upload my painting here hehe. maybe one day i will find the courage to upload the paintings...


----------



## spg565 (Apr 8, 2010)

omg those paintings are so beautiful


----------



## Luli (Mar 13, 2010)

spg565 said:


> omg those paintings are so beautiful


thank you so much spg all these lovely comments are so encouraging and i really appreciate them. i haven't painted for a couple of weeks as i'm in the process of decorating my flat inside and out but this is making me want to get back to proper painting. heartfelt thanks to you all for taking the time to comment.


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

There is such great texture in the facial expressions. Have you ever considered looking at the works of Lucian Freud because your painting style looks kind of like his. Also, be careful what you put up online, especially your paintings. Watermark the digital photos claiming they are yours. You never know what idiot would want to do. The only way I know how to do it is in photoshop using the opacity button and make your own copyright logo or whatever, but I'm pretty sure if you dig enough, their is information on how to say that painting is yours.


----------



## Luli (Mar 13, 2010)

Parttime muse said:


> There is such great texture in the facial expressions. Have you ever considered looking at the works of Lucian Freud because your painting style looks kind of like his. Also, be careful what you put up online, especially your paintings. Watermark the digital photos claiming they are yours. You never know what idiot would want to do. The only way I know how to do it is in photoshop using the opacity button and make your own copyright logo or whatever, but I'm pretty sure if you dig enough, their is information on how to say that painting is yours.


i love freud, and even though the intention to adopt that style was never conscious i do see how my painting is raw like his but in a million years i could never be compared! i love tai shan schierenberg (i used to live with his brother and the first painting is a study of one of his) and tai is regularly compared to freud so i guess that may be why you noticed the style ressemblance. 
i am a technical idiot so have no idea how to go about that copywriting thing. then again i don't really care if someone does something with one of the images as i've got the original and i'm not a pro. i guess i'm a bit naive about it all really. but thanks for the heads up and many thanks for your encouragement.:laughing:


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Parttime muse said:


> There is such great texture in the facial expressions. Have you ever considered looking at the works of Lucian Freud because your painting style looks kind of like his. Also, be careful what you put up online, especially your paintings. Watermark the digital photos claiming they are yours. You never know what idiot would want to do. The only way I know how to do it is in photoshop using the opacity button and make your own copyright logo or whatever, but I'm pretty sure if you dig enough, their is information on how to say that painting is yours.





Luli said:


> i love freud, and even though the intention to adopt that style was never conscious i do see how my painting is raw like his but in a million years i could never be compared! i love tai shan schierenberg (i used to live with his brother and the first painting is a study of one of his) and tai is regularly compared to freud so i guess that may be why you noticed the style ressemblance.
> i am a technical idiot so have no idea how to go about that copywriting thing. then again i don't really care if someone does something with one of the images as i've got the original and i'm not a pro. i guess i'm a bit naive about it all really. but thanks for the heads up and many thanks for your encouragement.:laughing:


Hate to say I told you so... Just Kidding, I love to say it! :laughing:

I really do see the Freud influence, though I mentioned that already...


----------

